# synesthesia



## attic (May 20, 2012)

Do you have any form of synesthesia?

There are different kinds, both in what senses are combined, and in if you actually for example see colourful shapes when listening to music(more rare), or that it is more sensed, so to speak, either way, if you do, then answer yes.

If you want to tell us about it it would be cool 

(I just have the letter-colour kind, which is perhaps the most common, and I sense the colours, don't see them as a hallucination. My guess is that it is mainly just a brainlanguage for abstract stuff, to make it easier to handle, something tangible, visible)

The reason I also ask about type, is that I read some theories as to why some people think like this, and was curious to see if it corresponds with types. My hypothesis is that it might be more common among intuitives and perceivers, in that order, but please prove me wrong if so.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Letter-color/number-color as well as letter-gender/number-gender. NP.

And yes, it's not actually _seeing_ the colors, but it's more an unconscious overlay in the mind's eye, like you can have a mental image without physically seeing it. It can be both helpful and a hindrance to remembering certain things.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Lexical-gustatory


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

When I was little I used to associate numbers and letters with colors, but I must have lost it along the way.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

NP: I don't know? Probably not. I lack a frame of reference from which to assess this concept. How my mind associates various concepts does not seem to require sensory data.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Colors with numbers - set of numbers 
Colors with emotions - people - landscape - numbers 
Sound with touch - music - but not only 
Forms with colors - emotions - sounds 

It has a lot to do with these. 

And NJ.


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

I associate numbers with colours but it's less as thinking about the colour, it's more like feeling the colour. If i picture a number in my mind it's black (like words) but if i have to choose between numbers i get that colour/sensation difference. I have different sensations with different colours and have different sensations when thinking about stuff with a particular colour. And music makes me think about colours like a mix of them and also about situations. Sometimes i associate activities with the weather and the feeling/mood i get. I get a feeling for things i know but i can't explain. And food with colours (not necessarily the colour of the food itself). Activities with shapes. People with colours. Materials and surfaces with colours and feelings.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Everyone has some synesthesia he has to learn in life.

Red stopping lights is a good example.

But real synesthesia, sadly no.

Ow yes, i tasted cars while i look to them.

So was a particular design from Volkswagen associated by a pea.

And everything - numbers / letters has a gender in my opinion (but idk it's synesthesia, but it is not what i think, it is intuitive that i feel genders in everything)


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I remember when I was a kid, I described a song's colors and was surprised when people had no idea what I was talking about.

Words also have colors, but I'm not quite sure whether the color associations are from the sounds of the words, their meaning, their spelling, or what.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I associate sound with colour.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Unfortunately, no. It seems very interesting. NJ here.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

Grapheme-color and auditory-tactile.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm an NJ.

I don't have synesthesia.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

Lakigigar said:


> (...)
> 
> And everything - numbers / letters has a gender in my opinion (but idk it's synesthesia, but it is not what i think, it is intuitive that i feel genders in everything)


That is actually interesting, thinking about that so many languages have genered words, or something similar (we have... neutrum and something? haha, don't know really, but historically aslo feminin and masculin). Does your language have feminin and masculin nouns? 

One hypothesis could be that this kind of mind-association-thing, is part of how humans all think, that some are just a bit more aware of it.


----


this was interesting too: http://nautil.us/issue/26/color/what-color-is-this-song


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

attic said:


> That is actually interesting, thinking about that so many languages have genered words, or something similar (we have... neutrum and something? haha, don't know really, but historically aslo feminin and masculin). Does your language have feminin and masculin nouns?
> 
> One hypothesis could be that this kind of mind-association-thing, is part of how humans all think, that some are just a bit more aware of it.


Actually no. There is no feminin and masculin (or maybe just in the dictionary, but we don't know them). In french and german you are obligated to know if a word is feminin or masculin. Un/Une en der/die/das. I know some french (it is my tertiair language after dutch and english). So the only gender words i know are french.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow. I did the test, and i pick always the more common colours. Does this mean something? And i choose without doubting something. I just choose with feeling 


* *










































Do i have synethesis?


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

I can convince myself I have the color one, but I guess that doesn't count? It's almost like a superpower.

I do have some form of misophonia, however. Gonna blame the stress for cranking my senses to 11. It might be interesting if there was a correlation between Si and forms of synesthesia, because strong Si makes you experience the world in your own way.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I have one type of synesthesia. I cannot recall its name. It is when numbers, letters, and in some cases, months and days have their own personalities. I have always experienced this very strongly with especially numbers in particular. An example I can give is that to me, 5 and 8 used to be best friends and very close, but 9 hates 5, so 9 stole 8 from 5. 5 does not hate 9, but is a bit intimated by 9, and 9 thinks 8 was stupid for being friends with 8. That is just one of many situations I have in my mind that has been there for years. All the numbers have their own personalities, same with colours, letters of the alphabet, days of the week and months. But I experience it the strongest with numbers.

I did smell and taste words once, but it has not happened often and I am not sure what that was. Maybe not even related to synesthesia at all.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

No, not at all. INTJ


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks to a random clown from my childhood, I also genuinely believe that 6 is afraid of 7:

[video=dailymotion;x3gp8an]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3gp8an[/video]

But that should be common knowledge.


----------

